# To take CCW Class



## DKA (Apr 1, 2008)

Am taking the CCW Class on April 26, am using a Rugar Single Six to Qualify.
In my business I don't need for anyone to know that I have a gun, so what gun and carry device would be best for me. Have looked at the Rugar LCP, not sure how accurate it would be. Anyone have any suggestions?brokenimage


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't know about your state, but in Texas, if you qualify with a revolver you only get to carry a revolver. You have to qualify with a semi-auto to be able to carry both a revolver and a semi-auto.

Good luck, and enjoy the class.

WM


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Qualilfy*

New Mexico allows you to carry a Semi-auto if you qualify with a semi-auto, and a revolver if you qualify with a revolver. You are allowed to 
qualify with both if you wish. Then you can carry either one, but only one
at a time.

In any case, you must qualify with .32 caliber or larger. You can't use a
.22 to qualify either in a revolver or semi-auto. Oh, also, you can carry
the caliber you qualify with, or smaller. So, qualify with a .45 auto and you
can carry anything smaller, even a .22 if you wish.

We sure need to get all the states together on the rules!


----------



## DKA (Apr 1, 2008)

Will find out for sure, but unless I understood it wrong, you can qualify with a 22 and then carry whatever you wish. Talked to the instructor and told him that all I had at present was a 22, but would get a permit and get different and he said, can qualify with 22 then get what I wanted? Thanks, there is sure a lot of red tape to all of this.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DKA said:


> Will find out for sure, but unless I understood it wrong, you can qualify with a 22 and then carry whatever you wish.


You're right, there is no restriction here in NC. Qualify with a .22 revolver and then go carry a .44 auto if you want.

The Ruger LCP and Kel Tec P3AT are both reach out and touch someone guns. I have the Kel Tec and it's accurate enough, but considering the sights are all but non-existent, it's not a long distance shooter. You could also consider a nice little sub-compact like the XDSC, Glock 26, or the Walther PPS, etc. Holster type will best be determined on how you dress for work. Shirt, tie, and jacket? Jeans and polo? Polo tucked or untucked?


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I went with a S&W snubnose .38Spl for my first CCW gun. I carry it in an Uncle Mike's ankle holster.
I'm very happy with the ankle holster. When worn in my waistband, I was constantly worried about it becoming exposed. On my ankle, it is completely and totally safe from view. That's important to me here in uptight CT. It's also surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## DKA (Apr 1, 2008)

I think an ankle holster for me, also, because I might dress in shirt and tie today and shirt and pants tomorrow and coat and tie the next. Cannot let anyone know that I have a gun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

DKA said:


> I think an ankle holster for me, also, because I might dress in shirt and tie today and shirt and pants tomorrow and coat and tie the next. Cannot let anyone know that I have a gun.


One of the things I see wrong with ankle holster is speed of the draw. You've got to bend, pull up your pant leg, and get the gun out. And you're not in a good firing position when you do clear the leather. IMO, good for back up, but not primary. If you're looking at the P3AT or the Ruger LCP, then pocket carry should be just fine with a good pocket holster.

Another option is the Smart Carry, but again, I see speed of the draw a problem with that.


----------

